# Is this the real life?



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Caught in a landslide?


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

no escape from reality


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Open your eyes


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Look up to the skies and see

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm just a poor boy


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I need no sympathy


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Cuz it's easy come


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Easy go

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Little high


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

c-c-c-combo breaker!!!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Frostbyrne said:


> c-c-c-combo breaker!!!


You just had to ruin it. Poopface.

Little low.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyway the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me, to me


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Seen my baseball?


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Mama.... Just killed a thread... Put a troll up here instead, posted spam and now it's dead...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Mama.....Lines had just begun, but now he's gone and trolled it all away...


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...oh, oh, oh did not meant to troll this town
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
troll away, troll away, as if nothing really matters


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Too late, a mod has come. Sent warns to my profile, probably sittin' there with a smile.
Goodbye, everybody, I just got banned... Got leave it all behind for XDA...


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

AshG said:


> Too late, a mod has come. Sent warns to my profile, probably sittin' there with a smile.
> Goodbye, everybody, I just got banned... Got leave it all behind for XDA...


Moderator, ooo - (anyway the warn goes)
I don't want a ban
I sometimes wish I'd never been a troll at all


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Oops gotta ck the pages lol


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I see a little post of a mod, gotta warning, gotta warning, can you forgive me.
Thunderbolts of lightning very very frighting me!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

very well then...since we don't seem to appreciate good taste in music and the Mods are trolling me thread I will call this the last post ever for this thread 
let us continue with our lives and make sure (that you lost teh game while reading this post) we don't lose grip of what is really true music...long live Queen!!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

this shall be the last post

*piano fades out*


----------



## jasKaos (Jan 28, 2012)

This is the final post! No shush! *Queen foreverrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I think this thread may have just turned into "last post wins"


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Jude...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

don't make it bad


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

take a saaaad sooooong


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I WILL UNSCREW YOUR HEAD AND SHIT DOWN YOUR NECK

cccombo breaker

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

kvswim said:


> I WILL UNSCREW YOUR HEAD AND SHIT DOWN YOUR NECK
> 
> cccombo breaker
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


thank you for that pleasing thought...


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2012)

oh well


----------

